# They told me about three hours to make this.........



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

they said plan on 3 hours for the first and then about 1 1/2 hours for subsequent ones. They didn't take into account though that I am SLOW!! 
I have been working on this for weeks now....a few minutes here and a few minutes there, today though all day. I will admit to a LOT of frogging today as I got impatient and put it together wrong. I was thinking all the family members would get these for Christmas.....that meant making about 8 of them. I think instead my mil and sis will get one and everyone else will get potholders lol!










Its a little out of focus I see now that I've uploaded it....forgot i had the camera on manual focus...:hair


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Just curious -- what is it? Like like your colours.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

its a table runner lol. Its called a Strata Star.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I really do like it but it looks like a complex project. The colors are wonderful.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Thank you. Its really not hard......its 1 1/2" strips and they're cut into triangles with your 12" ruler then sewn together. I used some fabric though that had a lot of give in it and it made it harder than if it was 100% cotton I think. When dh first saw me working on it he said he really didn't like the colors (he doesn't like browns) but when he saw it today he said it looked really good. Now to put a back on it and do a little quilting.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

I love your table topper! Love the colors too =)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

What an awesome pattern! I agree, it looks complex!


----------

